# Ac works, no heat



## aces11 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, not sure what I should do first...  The ac has been working fine for the last 4 months, and it's just getting cold enough now to start running the heat.  However, when the thermostat engages to heat, nothing is turned on.   I have a ritetemp digital thermostat.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello Ace:
I think we need more information in this case. For instance, what kind of heat do you have? Is it electric resistance, heat pump, gas, oil?
It may be best to have a reliable repairman come out for $100 and check it our for seasonal change-over.
Glenn


----------

